

Ask HN: Is there an Emacs plugin for live web development? - jwdunne

Currently use Emacs a lot at work and one thing that would speed things up for me is a live preview of my work, or semi-live where I can refresh with an Emacs shortcut.<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated. I did try skewer but the HTML side of things is very limited.
======
auganov
Not Emacs specific - [https://github.com/webpack/docs/wiki/hot-module-
replacement-...](https://github.com/webpack/docs/wiki/hot-module-replacement-
with-webpack) Emacs- wise there's several plugins that build on top of
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MozRepl](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MozRepl)
to provide that sort of functionality.

~~~
jwdunne
Thanks :) I did find Kite for Chrome too, it's just finding out how to edit
the DOM as text and that'd give me everything I need. Will check this out too,
thank you!

